# Online Mall for a loss



## jayyfree (Mar 22, 2008)

I decided to give Amtrak points program a try even after I read quite alot of bad reviews. I truly understand now. As of the 18th of this month 8 weeks has past and no points. We're talking about close to 5000 points( with more 8 weeks due coming in). I'm very famiar with the process I belong too several mileage programs and have had problems every now and then with maybe one purchase not posting. None of my purchases have posted. I will be faxing my receipts this week. Hoping for the best.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Mar 22, 2008)

Best of luck to you. I feel your pain.

I'm completely DONE with using the Online Mall, after three Shoebuy purchases I made in October (totalling over 4000 points) went uncredited and a January PC Connection purchase totalling 400 points also has gone uncredited. The only vendors I've had any luck with are Alibris Books and Apple.

After being told I was going to get an adjustment forwarded for Shoebuy, it never posted, and my last inquiry got me a very generic noninformative email that if I have any further questions, to call AGR at their number.

For this, I'm essentially done with AGR altogether, as my enthusaism for this program and their vendor, Carlson Travel, has really taken a nosedive. It seems the attitude is "it's a free program that costs you nothing and you can take it or leave it."

I've written and asked if they could investigate just why online purchases at the "mall" from the vendor I had problems with never would post. They said they'd investigate and let me know first thing. That was over 5 weeks ago. Nothing.

I get the impression that they've got their contract from Amtrak, and have their money, but otherwise have little incentive to encourage people to shop their mall, ride the trains, and rack up points as rewards.

You shouldn't have to chase them down again and again to get points posted that should have posted automatically. I just leaves a really bad taste in one's mouth.

In December, I was pleased to make Select for the first time, but since then my enthusiasm for the program has dwindled, and I have no plans of repeating that feat this year.

I've just squeaked 20K points this past week. Perhaps I need to just resign to cash this award in within a year, and then casually forget I'm even a member.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 22, 2008)

I've had (fairly) good luck with the Mall, including a 2000 point bonus for a Wall Street Journal subscription that posted with no problem!  The only one that gave numerous problems was CompUSA.

The thing with them is (of course) you have to order via the portal. (No problem!) But when you order, you are given an option of 1) delivery or 2) pick up at the store. Since I usually want it today, and don't want to wait 1-2 weeks *and* pay for delivery, I usually choose in store pick-up. (*Big* problem!) The trouble is - if you chose in-store pick-up, they do not charge your card *until you get to the store* - and then *it is rung as a sale through the register*! Because it is rung through the register, it does not get points! :angry:

They don't tell you this! BTW - you can also do in-store pick-up at Circuit City, Office Depot and Sears. These do get points!

I am not sorry to see CompUSA close!

During a promo last winter, it took until (IIRC) August to get all my points posted! AGR finally just posted an adjustment for the missing 3,500+ points!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 22, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> I've just squeaked 20K points this past week. Perhaps I need to just resign to cash this award in within a year, and then casually forget I'm even a member.


Well I don't know that I'd go that far as to just forget AGR. Yes the online mall program seems to have lots of problems and I've personally never even bothered to try. But those with the new Chase credit card are reporting very good results with points posting timely, and when it comes to actual travel again things are pretty good. Yes they do miss the occasional ride, but generally it's not too much trouble to get that posted when they do miss it.

And the awards themselves remain very attractive and very easy to get, once you have the requisite number of points.

While I do tend to ride a bit more than you do, I've sent a large portion of my family to Disney on the Auto Train twice, done a round the country trip on points, and even a few short runs on points since the inception of the program. At this point I wouldn't be surprised to find out that I've probably racked up close to $10,000 in free rides thanks to AGR.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 22, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> Best of luck to you. I feel your pain.
> I'm completely DONE with using the Online Mall, after three Shoebuy purchases I made in October (totalling over 4000 points) went uncredited and a January PC Connection purchase totalling 400 points also has gone uncredited. The only vendors I've had any luck with are Alibris Books and Apple.
> 
> After being told I was going to get an adjustment forwarded for Shoebuy, it never posted, and my last inquiry got me a very generic noninformative email that if I have any further questions, to call AGR at their number.
> ...



Even though Amtrak doesn't run AGR directly, I'd suggest that if you have major complaints with AGR or the way things are handled, that you forward those comments to Amtrak (you may want to write a letter via snail mail, and send it to one of the higher-ups...maybe Emmett Fremaux (sp?), or whoever is in charge of marketing...I forget that person's name). It would be in Amtrak's best interest to make sure that anything using the Amtrak name gives the customer an overall positive impression of the company. Who knows? Maybe if enough people complain about the way AGR is run, Amtrak might look for someone else to run the thing.


----------



## sechs (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm in the same camp as jayyfree. I've actually been waiting eight months for a credit from a mall purchase. If it weren't so many points, they would have just credited them as a courtesy, but it seems that they have to actually confirm that I made a purchase through a large number of layers of red tape....

Calling weekly for about the last three months has netted me 500 courtesy points, but not the points for my purchase. Tell me where to write, and I'll do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

1-800-Flowers purchased 2/13 and a more recent purchase from them both posted quick enough. In plain English, they posted in about 25 days or less.


----------



## ceblack (Mar 25, 2008)

Guest said:


> 1-800-Flowers purchased 2/13 and a more recent purchase from them both posted quick enough. In plain English, they posted in about 25 days or less.


I have also had multiple good experiences with 1-800-Flowers purchases posting quickly and accurately, although I believe they are an AGR program partner and not part of the online mall. As for online mall purchases, I've had good luck with Apple purchases and no luck with most others.

Clark


----------



## The Metropolitan (Mar 26, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The Metropolitan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just squeaked 20K points this past week. Perhaps I need to just resign to cash this award in within a year, and then casually forget I'm even a member.
> ...


A little harsh and resigned sounding I admit, but it largely sums up my sentiment unfortunately.

Overall, I do like AGR, and have managed to do pretty well in just over 2 years of enrollment. I just recently reaped my first "reward" with my upgrade coupon, and do like some of the extras like "Buy Points" and the like.

From what I read here, a good deal of the partner points, such as hotels, post within reason, but others like many of the online mall vendors do not. I've done 6 transactions through it, and 4 have never posted.

That, to me, is a serious problem, which needs to be resolved.

And that's only part of the issue.

When I log on to AGR, there's the tease, right on the front page - "Get Your Double Points!" at the online mall.

That's what lured me in in the first place, and I never got the points.

Even after I was informed that I'd be getting an adjustment, I never got the points.

Most of the times I sent a message, I never got the promised reply. And no I don't have the time nor want to call to try to resolve something that should work in the first place.

I remember reading on here that Amtrak wanted to market the Capitol as the "Builder of the East" but due to poor OTP, did not want to market a very imperfect product. If only AGR had the same philosophy with their online mall.

But no, they promote it wholeheartedly, even though members report a significant occurance of points not automatically posting as they are promised, and as they should.

And that, to me, is a serious problem, which needs to be resolved.

As for AGR and Amtrak's relationship, I do tend to feel there needs to be:

a - more visible disclosure regarding AGR's operation as an outsourcing, and

b - disclosure regarding some visible, reachable liason who works directly for Amtrak who can handle complaints regarding AGR's handling of issues - otherwise you feel like you're at the mercy of the contractor, and that your problems are merely brushed off.


----------



## rtabern (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Alan,

Sorta off topic, but I'd love to hear about your round-the-country AGR free trip you mentioned.

Where did you go ---- and how many points?

(I've got 133K points and am thinking up ideas for 2009 now I got all my vacation booked for 2008)

RT


----------



## AlanB (Mar 27, 2008)

rtabern said:


> Hey Alan,
> Sorta off topic, but I'd love to hear about your round-the-country AGR free trip you mentioned.
> 
> Where did you go ---- and how many points?
> ...


Robert,

I used up 90,000 AGR points for that trip, which I reported on live from the train in this topic.


----------



## mark t diehl (Mar 31, 2008)

This needs improvement which I thought they just completed, but I had 50/50 luck with it, it seems you need to fight between AGR and merchent, KEEP ALL RECORDS, and don't use your old email *****@milesmall.com you do not get a conformation from merchent. It's a good idea but needs a lot of work.


----------



## jayyfree (Apr 5, 2008)

Report the good and bad. 3300 points posted out of the 4600 possible points i faxed in last week. I am sort of encourage but will never use them again except for merchants my other programs have no affliation with.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2008)

jayyfree said:


> Report the good and bad. 3300 points posted out of the 4600 possible points i faxed in last week. I am sort of encourage but will never use them again except for merchants my other programs have no affliation with.


Unless the merchant is not on any other program, I usually don't even bother with the AGR mall. Instead, I go for the higher reward! 

For example some merchants give a higher reward on CO. Examples are Circuit City (3/$ on CO, 1/$ on AGR) and Office Depot (2/$ on CO, 1/$ on AGR). On these I earn more on CO, and since CO=>AGR is 1:1, that is how I earn 3 AGR points/$ from Circuit City!


----------



## sechs (Apr 5, 2008)

The whole system seems to be a mess.

I finally got news back that AGR was denying my claim because the *merchant* said that I didn't come through the referral link. First, isn't it in the merchant's best interest to say that? Second, shouldn't AGR know *if* I clicked the referral link? Ridiculous.

So, I'm out thousands of points for the purchase, minus a few "courtesy" points thrown my way -- and the bonus points for the pick your partners promotion.

Anyone have a good address to write?


----------



## Mike S. (Apr 8, 2008)

Just to throw my .02 in............

My chase card points post on the 13-15th of every month. No Problems.

My initial chase bonus posted as expected. No problem.

Amtrak travel purchased on my Chase card shows up as bonus points (2 points for every dollar)...posts at the same times as the standard Chase rewards 13th-15th of every month. No problem.

Amtrak Travel Points (the points that come right from amtrak), will post 10-20 days after the date of travel. No problem.

BUT THE MALL..yikes.

I bought from Shoebuy about 2 months ago and from bestbuy. Nothing........

Sucks.


----------



## Trailrider1951 (Apr 15, 2008)

Y'all might be interested in my exchange with AGR, beginning with me logging in to their website, and posting this:

Member ID: 701XXXXXX

Name: Ms. Sandra RXXXX

Email Address: [email protected]

Respond: Email

Subject: Point Balance Inquiry

Comments: Hi there, I made a purchase of a portable DVD player from Best Buy in anticipation of my trip to Dallas in February, but the points I should have received from this purchase have not appeared in my total. I still have the receipt from the DVD player purchase. Is there a way that I can provide proof of purchase to you and receive my points? Thank you for your time. Sandra

Their reply:

Dear Sandra RXXX,

Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.

We are glad you are finding value in our online mall, and hope you make your future online purchases through our site so you can get the most out of your shopping. Unfortunately, we only receive purchase information from our mall partners when you go through the Amtrak Guest Rewards site, and are unable to award points without a corresponding purchase transaction. For future shopping, the Amtrak Guest Rewards online mall can be accessed at amtrakguestrewards.com/shopping, and members must link directly to a store while logged in.

Regards,

Amtrak Guest Rewards

My reply:

I thought that I did exactly that, accessed Best Buy through your portal. However, when I went to make the purchase, Best Buy required that I log on to my Best Buy account, as I was paying for my DVD player with their store credit card. Perhaps that is why the purchase did not register for my Amtrak Guest Rewards points. Is this usually a problem?

And SUCCESS!

Dear Ms. RXXX,

Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.

To receive credit for your online purchase, we require the following: A copy of your purchase confirmation/receipt, your name, member number, and a brief description of your request. Please send all info to:

Amtrak Guest Rewards

PO Box 1762

Minneapolis, MN 55440

Or fax to: 1-800-456-9354

Regards,

Amtrak Guest Rewards

Perhaps you might have SUCCESS too, using this approach. Good Luck!


----------



## jackal (Apr 15, 2008)

Very cool, Sandra! Thanks for posting the address/fax number. Hopefully it will work for you and for others who have been gypped by the mall...


----------



## RailFanLNK (Apr 15, 2008)

I and another close friend of mine who will remain nameless have been GYPED out of a ton of points from Christmas. We are still trying to recieve them and keep getting the runaround. Would this be worth contacting an Attorney General? Its fraud pure and simple. Netflix....what a joke! Has ANYONE gotten the 1500 points from Netflix?

Al


----------



## sechs (Apr 16, 2008)

Trailrider1951 said:


> And SUCCESS!
> Dear Ms. RXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.
> ...


This will only be successful if the merchant reports that your order came from a link-through. I gave the above information to AGR in my case, and it took them six months to positively give me bubkes.

Don't call is success until it is. AGR has chosen to make itself rather helpless in these situations, and they certainly pass that on to the customer....


----------

